# R/C INSTALLIATION



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know someone that can do conversions on engines, mine being a Kiss K-36, that doesn't make me ask for a smoke afterwords?

I contacted one guy and his prices is, well lets just say out of the question....

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The kiss tender is set up so that the coal load is one piece and not removable. It is one piece as part of the tender shell or body. in addition, the loco wiring is , shall we say , unusual... Makes conversion very difficult to lay out and access parts. however, it can be done. 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com 
over 23 years performing large scale r/c conversion


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I came across these guys. 

```
[url]www.traintekllc.com[/url]
```


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So how much would isolating the motor cost?

Bubba


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

So I'm curious Bubba, what was the price? I've been doing a few conversions lately (Local only) and I feel like I'm the one getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba can usually figure anything out???


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Marty, you know me so well....

No I just don't really want to see my engine in pieces so I can do it, just don't want to...but it seems with the way it is going I may have to! 

I have already contacted KISS and they have been very helpful with providing me with diagrams, schematics and such to be able to do the convertion myself, am just waiting for a little more info from them and if I can't get the price worked out with Jonathan, I WILL do it myself...because I can, I just don't want to see my brand new engine in pieces........I have re-installed some professionally installed locos before but they were not brand spankin new!

So Marty thanks for knowing how I am, and knowing I never cry uncle, ......first time....... 

I just have always lusted after this engine, and it was always out of my grasp...till now!

Some guys lust after women, I lust after trains!









Trouble is that this was the last engine I had on my train bucket list, course my wife doesn't believe that.......hehehehe

Bubba


----------

